# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Cockatiel ή white eyed conure?

## alfacinogr

Καλησπερα,
 Παρακολουθώ το forum εδώ και 2 μήνες, γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι σοβαρά για την αγορά ενός παπαγάλου. Από ότι καταλάβατε από τον τίτλο είμαι ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα 2 είδη. Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά θέματα, αν όχι όλα, για αυτά τα είδη αλλά ήθελα και τη γνώμη σας για το ποιο να επιλέξω. Μένω σε διαμέρισμα και όπως όλοι μας κάποιες ώρες θα λείπω λόγο εργασίας. Στο cockatiel με κερδίζει ότι εξημερώνεται πιο εύκολα και είναι πιο ήσυχο, ενώ η conure μου αρέσει περισσότερο εμφανισιακά, έχει πιο καλή ομιλία, εντονότερο χαρακτήρα αλλά είμαι αγχωμένος με το θέμα της φασαρίας. Εσείς τι μου προτείνετε, γνωρίζοντας ότι θα είναι το πρώτο πτηνό μου κατοικίδιο. Όπως να με συμβουλέψετε όσοι τυγχάνει να έχετε κάποιο από τα δυο.

----------


## lagreco69

Cockatiel σου προτεινω!! δεν εχω κανενα απο τα δυο ειδη αλλα γνωριζω τα εξης! οι Sun conure ειναι εχουν παρα πολυ δυνατη κραυγη για το μεγεθος τους!! τα cockatiels κραζουν επισης δυνατα, αλλα οχι τοσο δυνατα. οποτε το cockatiel σε ενα διαμερισμα να ηταν πολυ πιο ανεκτικο κυριως απο τους γειτονες σου!! διατροφικα δεν γνωριζω τις διαφορες τους. επισης σαν πρωτο πτηνο επι της κατοχης σου επισης κερδιζει το cockatiel!! μαθαινει πιο ευκολα, ιδιως εαν το παρεις 2 με 3 μηνων και ειναι πιο ευκολο πουλι απο την conure στην συμπεριφορα του!! θα δεχτει πιο ευκολα τα χαδια σου!! επισης τα cockatiel δεν εχουν τιποτα να ζηλεψουν απο την συμπεριφορα μιας conure ειναι εξισου εξυπνα και γοητευτικα, αυτα απο εμενα.

----------


## mitsman

Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι κονουρα δεν θα παρεις για την ικανοτητα της να μιλαει.... μπορει να το κανουν αλλα δεν ειναι και τοσο καλες σε αυτο!
Η ενταση και τα ντεσιμπελ τους τρυπανε αυτια και φερνουν αστυνομιες, το δαγκωμα τους ειναι αρκετο για να τρεξει πολυ αιμα και να καταστρεψει αρκετα αντικειμενα.
Ωστοσο ειναι εντυπωσιακες, πανεξυπνες, δενονται με το ιδιοκτητη τους!


Τα κοκατιλ δεν μπορω να βρω λογο που μπορει να το αποριψει καποιος..... μονο αν θελει κατι πιο μεγαλο!

----------


## ananda

και εγώ κόκατιλ σου προτείνω..
νομίζω ότι για αρχή ο χαρακτήρας μίας κονούρας θα σε δυσκολέψει πολύ περισσότερο από ένα κόκατιλ
είναι εξίσου έξυπνα ,όμορφα και παιχνιδιάρικα ( τα κόκατιλ ) αλλά πολύ πιο συνεργάσιμα και δεκτικά πουλιά!
καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό να το δεχτείς  :Happy:

----------


## COMASCO

θα συμφωνησω και εγω με τα παιδια...λεω κοκατιλ...οι κονουρες κανουν τεραστιο θορυβο~

----------


## moutro

Κοκατίλ και ξερο ψωμί!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Είναι εύκολα, τρυφερά, χρειάζονται πολύ λιγότερα απο άλλα πιο μεγάλα είδη παπαγάλου (λιγότερο χώρο, λιγότερα χρήματα, λιγότερο χρόνο), κάνουν πολύ ωραία σχέση με τον άνθρωπο και ακομα και άγριο τελειως να πάρεις και να παραμείνει άγριο, δεν είναι τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι ένα πουλί που μπορείς να "κουμαντάρεις", πχ αν και άγριο θα μπορεις να το βγάζεις να πετάει, το δαγκωμα του δεν κάνει και τρομερή ζημιά... 

Και ολοκληρώνοντας τα επιχειρήματα μου, θα σου πω ότι σε πολλούς εδώ μεσα το όνειρο είναι ενας μεγάλος παπαγάλος (το δικο μου ή sun conure ή blue crown amazon  :winky: ) Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο πρώτο βήμα απο το να πάρεις ενα κοκατιλάκι να δεις πως θα τα πας και αν ολα είναι τελεια μπορεις να σκεφτείς να πας παραπανω...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ασπροματικο για εμενα!!!
το συγκεκριμενο ειδος ειναι απ τις πιο υσιχες και ευκολες σε θεμα χαρακτηρα απ οτι εχω διαβασει... !

----------


## kirkal

εγώ προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω από white conure αλλά επειδή έχω cockatiel λατρεύω cockatiel και προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα

----------


## alfacinogr

Εντάξει νομίζω οτι έχουμε αποτέλεσμα παμψηφεί!!! Ευχαριστώ για τι γρήγορες απαντήσεις!! Αν έχετε καλοσύνη προτείνετε μου και κανένα εκτροφεα γιατι απο pet shop ουτε να το σκέφτομαι!!! ( σε πμ) κάτι τελευταίο με τους χρωματισμους παίζει ρόλο για το χαρακτήρα; Και τέλος αρσενικό ή θηλυκό;

----------


## μαρια ν

Αρσενικο σου προτινω γιατι σφυριζουν ωραια

----------


## cypand

καταρχάς καλωσόρισες και καλή διαμονή  :Happy:  εγώ αρσενικό προτείνω αλλά λόγω διαμερίσματος δεν ξέρω... θα δούμε τι θα πουν και οι άλλοι..

----------


## alfacinogr

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντρέα, και εγώ προς αρσενικό λέω να κινηθώ, πόση φασαρία να κάνει πια; Το μόνο που μένει τώρα είναι να βρω εκτροφέα :Character0053:

----------


## lagreco69

Αρσενικο!!!! και απο εμενα συνονοματε, ριξε μια ματια και σε αυτα τα αρθρα! θα σε βοηθησουν για αρχη. 
*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel* 
και *Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus* και *Διαστάσεις κλουβιών* επισης *Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.* 
και *Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω παπαγάλο. Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω;* με το καλο να παρεις το μικρο σου!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αντρέα, και εγώ προς αρσενικό λέω να κινηθώ, πόση φασαρία να κάνει πια;


Τα κοκατίλ σε σχέση με άλλους παπαγάλους είναι ήσυχα πουλιά... τα αρσενικά μάλιστα τραγουδάνε και πολύ όμορφα!
Αλλά εμένα προσωπικά υπάρχουν στιγμές που ο αρσενικός μου με ενοχλεί απίστευτα... λόγω οίστρου παθαίνει μία παράκρουση και μπορεί για ώρες να τσιρίζει μονότονα και ασταμάτητα.. π.χ. τις προάλλες ξεκίνησε στις 6.30 το πρωί και σταμάτησε μετά τις 12 το μεσημέρι...
Η φωνή του ακούγεται σε όλο το τετράγωνο, αλλά ειδικά στον δρόμο μας πιστεύω ότι τώρα με τα ανοιχτά παράθυρα οι γείτονες τον ακούνε σαν να τον είχαν δίπλα τους..
Και απορώ πως δεν έχω δεχτεί παρατηρήσεις....

----------


## mixalis91

η αληθεια ειναι οτι οι κονουρες εχουν πολυ δυνατη φωνη, τα κοκατιλ ειναι πιο γοητευτικα πουλια! εχει ενας γνωστος μου κονουρα και δεν ξερω πως την παλευει. ακομη και οταν μιλαμε στο τηλ αυτο τσιριζει συνεχεια! αν μενεις σε διαμερισμα και παρε ενα κοκατιλ! αν μενεις σε μονοκατοικια και δεν εχεις προβλημα απο φασαρια παρε κονουρα!

----------


## alfacinogr

Τελικα με ολα αυτα που μου λετε για τις κονουρες αλλαξα γνωμη! Αν μπορειτε στειλτε μου πμ για εκτροφεα κοκατιλ, οπως αν γνωριζεται κανα καλο μαγαζι για κλουβακια.(Γιατι αυτα που εχω δει μεχρι τωρα στα πετ σοπ δε εχω βρει κατι ιδιαιτερο.)

----------

